# Anyone have Mini Alpines?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Curious if anyone has any mini Alpines? About how tall do they get? I thought perhaps of getting one as there is a breeder near me. I thought I'd get a buckling, since my kinders are bred to my oberhasli, and if all goes well, I might keep one or 2, and breed them with the mini Alpine. Most of you who know me I don't have many purebreds I'm just into unique combos.... I'm also trying to get a good mix for milking too. With the kinderahsli you have some Nubian, some Pygmy (which isn't a milk breed per say I know), some oberhasli, and if they are bred to the mini Alpine then you would add nigerian & Alpine to the mix Okay, call me nuts, maybe it's the Turkey talking...regardless Happy Thanksgiving Everyone


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

www.miniaturedairygoats.com This site can answer some of your questions


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> www.miniaturedairygoats.com This site can answer some of your questions


Thanks! I actually looked there last night.. I just wanted to hear of someone who has them...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Never mind!!! I did some searching and I'm going to have a mixed herd of Alpines and Oberhasli's No mini's..


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Btw, according to the NPGA website Pygmies are excellent small milkers with very high butterfat content and can be bred to produce around the same amounts as Nigerian Dwarf goats. 

Go team Pygmy Milk! :laugh:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> Btw, according to the NPGA website Pygmies are excellent small milkers with very high butterfat content and can be bred to produce around the same amounts as Nigerian Dwarf goats.  Go team Pygmy Milk! :laugh:


Cool. I actually think you get more from Peggy then I do from my kinders... Who knows, I may try the mix...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Actually mini Alpines might still be in the picture. I think might put a deposit on one. They are actually a little taller then my kinders

Bella my oberhasli/alpine (she possibly had Saanen in there too is just built on the small side, so a mini alpine would be great for her to be bred too


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> Actually mini Alpines might still be in the picture. I think might put a deposit on one. They are actually a little taller then my kinders
> 
> Bella my oberhasli/alpine (she possibly had Saanen in there too is just built on the small side, so a mini alpine would be great for her to be bred too


They are probably taller than your minders because of the Pygmy in your Kinders. The Alpine is showing in the minis.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> They are probably taller than your minders because of the Pygmy in your Kinders. The Alpine is showing in the minis.


Cool! I think they will be a bit taller, but that's really what I want though, but not too much taller to avoid kidding problems in my kinders. I've emailed to see about putting a deposit down on a buckling and possibly an unrelated doeling. If not then I can get a Nigerian buckling and an Alpine doe and make them myself


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

And if that plan won't work, then I'll get 2 alpine doelings from TDG Farms, and get 2 ober doelings and 2 Nigerian bucklings, and therefore I'll have mini Alpines and oberhasli's


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So, do you still want the Alpine buck that I'm holding for you? I don't want to feed him over the winter for no reason.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> So, do you still want the Alpine buck that I'm holding for you? I don't want to feed him over the winter for no reason.


I actually IM'd you. A couple reasons I'm going with mini's is for my almost 82 year old mom's benefit, as well as the neighborhood kids that can potentially help if I'm out of town. So, no I won't be taking him He's beautiful though. That is also why I'm wanting to actually get mini's instead of making my own as well. It was a huge discussion earlier let me tell ya.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well it looks like getting mini's will run a lot higher then getting my own starter herd. Now I'm thinking of 2 alpine doelings, 2 oberhasli doelings, and 2 Nigerian bucks, or maybe I should stick with what I have right now, and go from there. My alpine/oberhasli doe, and Nubian doe are on the small side so maybe I'll just stick with them and get a Nigerian buck in the spring. Since my ober buck was busy breeding everyone including my kinders, I might just put my kinder buck to work. I will also have a registered kinder buck who will reside here throughout most of the year available to me as well, so there is another option. He actually has similar markings as my obers yeah, maybe in a few years I'll have enough resources to start my mini herd


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

*Mini Alpine*

I will have mini Alpine kids in February. The does are due February 8th & 10th. They will be F1 and F2 kids.

I also know of other mini Alpine breeders who currently have bucks and does for sale.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so I have decided that I'm not getting into mini's just because the people that can help me wants me to have mini's. I'm going to go with standards..., my main stream will be oberhasli's I liked the idea of mini's but realistically that really isn't what I want. I might have a couple stick around, because I think I might fall in love with an ober/kinder mix


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Also, mini's wouldn't be so great for my Landscape brush goat business I'm starting up soon Again I will keep a few around cause let's face it they are CUTE


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

We had a wonderful alpine who was bred to mini fainting goat ! Here is a pic of Alice with baby Darbe. She was half the size of her mom who died last week unexpectedly. Now we have a baby Pygmy buck we plan to breed. Should get a beautiful mini alpine baby!



















Alice & Darbe 
Darbe 1 1/2 yrs
Baby Frodo 4 mo


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Twink90 said:


> We had a wonderful alpine who was bred to mini fainting goat ! Here is a pic of Alice with baby Darbe. She was half the size of her mom who died last week unexpectedly. Now we have a baby Pygmy buck we plan to breed. Should get a beautiful mini alpine baby!
> View attachment 50416
> View attachment 50417
> View attachment 50418
> ...


Cute bunch! Sorry you lost Alice, that is so sad

Just to let you know to get a mini alpine you need an alpine doe and a Nigerian dwarf buck to get a true mini Alpine. I am excited to see what yours turn out to look like. I have kinders which is a Nubian and Pygmy cross, and they are supposed to be dual purpose breed, so hopefully yours will be similar


----------

